# Epos Epic 2 or Chane A2rx-c?



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Anybody have the pleasure of hearing either or (better yet) Both of these speakers? Back in early 2012, I wanted the Epic 2s soooo bad, but $799/pair was almost 2x what I was able to swing for speakers.

I've been set on the A2rx-c for a while now, because they seem to be the best standmount speaker at that price. But now the Epic 2 is getting phased out and places are selling it for $399/pair. That's even a slightly better price than the A2rx-c, especially considering the Epic can be had with free shipping.

Anyone here have any advice? I know I "can't go wrong" with either of these......BTW, the speakers will be used for 70% HT/ 30% music, and although the Epics can't be bought individually, the price is good enough to buy a pair, use one for the center and stash the other away for an emergency.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Both are nice speakers, I would try to go with what will match the rest of your speakers. If the epic doesn't match, then your stuck with 2 of them.

That said, I'm kinda/sorta an Arx fan.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

There's a lot to like about both choices. I don't have to worry about matching existing speakers; I have an old Energy XL-16 setup and it is all going away. I'm purchasing the speakers to make an L-C-R configuration, and I'll get rear speakers some time later. I'm not so concerned about that right now.

The thing I like best about both models is their level of dynamics; the A2rx-cs with their split gap woofers and the Epic 2s, that have been said to have the dynamics of a floorstander. I imagine I'd enjoy the A2rx-c more for Home Theater, but the Epos may be more forgiving of some of the lesser-quality recordings I own and love.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You know, another thing to consider is those Epics are 4 ohm speakers. Gonna suck a lot of power, most AVR's are not up to the task.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I say go with your gut. Forget specs, forget reviews, forget what some one else likes better. 

Seems like you have liked the Epic for a long time so get them. Arx are speakers that I want to upgrade to next but get what you love.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on the Epics last night. The only regret, which Tonto kind of alluded to, is that the Chane Arx line is perfect for mixing and matching to get a 5.1 setup. Epos a little less so, since they're made specifically for music. 

Other than that, I'm super happy. I'll post thoughts here when I get them set up and broken in.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads, looking forward to see how you like them.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

So I've had the Epic 2's for long enough to say that I love them. I ended up selling the extra speaker to a guy from Illinois who bought his at the same time as I did. But the speakers are fantastic. Incredibly dynamic, very smooth but also very detailed. They excel at vocals and strings, and don't ever get fatiguing. Interestingly, I got a chance to listen to a pair of A2RX-c's less than a week after I picked these up. I popped into a hi-fi store for a quick minute and they had a used pair sitting there. I have to say, after listening to them, I almost bought them on the spot. The two speakers are very similar in terms of dynamics. 

They also both seem to want a little more power; The Marantz slim line AVR that the A2RX was attached to had to be pushed near its limits to get the speakers loud enough. Tonto, you're right about the Epic 2's as well; I bought a Denon X-2000, and while I loved the sound quality and features on it, it just wasn't powerful enough for my tastes. I'm saving my pennies for either a Pioneer Elite with Class C amplification or a separate amp altogether.

The only place where the two speakers really differ is in their high-end detail. With the ARX tweeter, the A2RX-C has more high-end clarity. It really excelled at reproducing clean digital effects such as that present in glitch music and dubstep. Of particular note are _The Floor is Jelly_ OST by Disasterpeace and Lance Montgomery's _Magnetic By Nature_ OST. Of that album, the track "Bipolar" is amazing. On music like this, there was this magic that the Epic 2's can't quite touch.

On the other hand, the Epic 2 trumps the A2RX when it comes to choral music. Rachmaninov's All-Night Vigil(sometimes mistakenly called "Vespers", which is only part of the work) sounds so amazing on the Epic 2 that it nearly brought tears to my eyes. I also feel that the Epic 2's slightly warm character does better with strings. Bottom line is, they're both amazing speakers and my choice to stay with the Epics was mainly due to the fact that I like a warm sound and I already owned them(inertia, basically)....and a little bit of worry that the A2RX-C might shine too much light on my lesser quality recordings. But I still often think of the A2RX and what might have been.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, I just youtubed Rachmaninov's All-Night Vigil and it is awesome. You just made my work day for the next hour.

Can't wait to have some time to myself to play this full volume at home on my system.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

A basic note about designs, amplifiers, and that quality of certain designs to captivate.

Speaker _sensitivity_ relates strongly to impedance - the 4 ohm design will draw twice the current that an otherwise identical* 8 ohm design will. Therefore, if an amplifier expends itself into the 4 ohm speaker at X volume setting, it shall exceed that setting - but not necessarily the loudness - driving an identical 8 ohm version. The 8 ohm speaker plays softer at any given volume setting.

If the opposite occurs way up at the top of the volume control's range, then the amplifier is not running out of power (or current, actually) but rather of input gain. The amplifier cannot reach its maximum current because there's not enough gain in its input to clip the output. I suspect that's the case here.

About driver configurations, an asymmetrical TM or TMM/W will very commonly out-focus and out-illuminate a vertical MTM. There's a relationship involving driver acoustical centers, crossover geometry, and soundfields that usually allows the TM or TMM or TMW, it's well done, to set up that authentic, natural image. A great TM is a formidable option.

*along with net air volume, bass tuning frequency, and driver area.

And then Rachmaninoff's great chorale work... Not sure genius applies for a work this perfect, composed in such a short period of time, as does sheer divine inspiration. Stupefying, especially moments like the plaintive tenor in Joyful Light, or the sheer power of the piece before - just about crushing. 

Very nice thread, gentlemen.


----------

